# neues xine-lib ebuild (Vers. 1.2) mit vdr und vdpau  gesucht

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand ein neues xine-lib ebuild (Version 1.2 cvs) mit vdr und vdpau Unterstützung gebastelt?

Könnte man das bekommen?

Siehe hier:

http://www.xine-project.org/home

G. R.

----------

## ScytheMan

http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-libs/xine-lib/

zugaina als overlay installieren und dort die versionen benutzen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-libs/xine-lib/
> 
> zugaina als overlay installieren und dort die versionen benutzen.

 

Hallo,

danke...aber klappt das auch mit vdpau Support...finde dort keine USE Flag vdpau.

G. R.

----------

